# anchor seal question



## GeorgeS (Jun 15, 2015)

So I have an opurtunity to grab some walnut that was cut down about a month ago on a piece of land close to me. The problem is the rounds are so big (cant believe he didnt sell it to a mill) that I cant take them whole. I plan to section them on site and then cut blanks later. How long do I have to seal them up? Im not sure how long it will be before I have more time after getting them home. I dont want to spend a bunch of time on it then find it cracked to hell. I dont have any anchorseal on hand so I need to make a trip to get it next week. Im thinking of grabbing the walnut on Wednesday and it will probably be next weekend before I get the sealer and get back to it.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 15, 2015)

keep it out of the sun and try and seal it asap


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 15, 2015)

Do you recommend sealing all for sides or just the end grain? Sorry it's my first time!


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jun 15, 2015)

I just seal the ends of walnut.

It is a great one to start on it is so forgiving.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you all very much! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2015)

Walnut dries about as easy as any species you'll find. But get the ends sealed asap.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 16, 2015)

In a pinch you can use latex house paint if you don't get a chance to get some anchor seal. I then cut a thin slice of the end off and seal with anchor seal when I get a chance.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you gentleman!


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 16, 2015)

I can attest to the latex paint. I had to use that this year and it works great. Works in a pinch but anchor seal is definitely better.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 16, 2015)

I have a friend who did me a huge favor and stopped into woodcraft for me on his way home. I will grab it tomorrow at work so there will be no delay. Woohoo! The paint idea is a good one to store away for later. Thanks!


----------



## DKMD (Jun 16, 2015)

Just make sure you cut away any checking that is already on the endgrain... Sealing over checks doesn't work out to well. Congrats on the walnut score!


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks Doc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

